# Cosmo Music: PSA



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

PSA to all my musician friends. Please think twice about ordering anything from Cosmo Music - The Musical Instrument Superstore during this pandemic. Their wait times, even taking Covid into account, is grossly lacking. I ordered something April 19th, and a shipping label was created on April 21st. There has been no change in the status since then. I have sent multiple emails inquiring about my item. The first email was responded to with a cut & paste from their website (which I already read) regarding expectations during Covid. The second email has gone unanswered. I can’t even open an incident report with Canada Post, because according to Canada Post they have not received the item. I know there is a certain level of expectations which should be managed during this time, but it has been 27 days since a shipping label has been created! I ordered something from @Long & Mcquade Musical Instruments and it only took 3 days to get to my door. I also ordered something from @Solo Music Gear Ltd., and it arrived at my door within 2 days. Cosmo Music were quick to take my money, but not too quick to offer any customer support. I think Cosmo Music needs to step it up here. What say you friends?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I've never ordered anything from them online but my interactions with them have been fantastic.

I'm just giving everyone a pass right now. 

These are unprecedented times.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I ordered something in mid-late April... it wasn't too bad... took a week to actually receive it; 2-3 days before shipping and then Canada Post thereafter.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been waiting on strings from Strings and Beyond for a month. Last time I ordered it was 3 days by mail. This time, who knows? My guess is customs.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I've ordered from them a couple of times. The last time was a pickup they said would be in stock very shortly but actually took a month. I didn't really care- they came through in the end. Could be a case of them being a big store with lots of orders but very few people working right now. I'm sure it will be made right eventually.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

Guncho said:


> I've never ordered anything from them online but my interactions with them have been fantastic.
> 
> I'm just giving everyone a pass right now.
> 
> These are unprecedented times.


Smart man .. I haven't bought one thing since this whole fiasco started .. I'm ok with what I have ... eventually I will have to order some strings but everything else is on hold indefinitely ..


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Fred Gifford said:


> Smart man .. I haven't bought one thing since this whole fiasco started .. I'm ok with what I have ... eventually I will have to order some strings but everything else is on hold indefinitely ..


The poor music sales people are starving in the streets until you order something.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My sympathies, but I will have to live vicariously through you lot. My income has taken a sharp hit, I don’t qualify for benefits (yeah, yeah, I jumped through all the hoops, talked to every agency, have an accountant...), and normally don’t work in the summer so there won’t be money for nothing and the chicks...well...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've ordered several times from Cosmo with out any bad experience. I've ordered from them twice in the last 2 months. The most recent was just last week. Strangely enough in the midst of this Covid thing the delivery came much faster than I anticipated. The order was for a little over $200 so I qualified for free shipping. Usually I choose Canada Post but decided instead to try Purolater as it was free also. The time estimated for "pick and pack" was one to 3 days but I received notice the following day that it had been shipped, then the day after that I received it. So 2 days in total.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I’m going through a very similar ordeal with Red One Music. They had a great deal on whirlwind cables so I bought a ton of them and paid in full on April 27. Then the runaround started. At first they said they simply didn’t have one of the cables but by the end of this ridiculous ordeal they told me they had NONE of the cables, couldn’t get them, but we’re willing to sell me other cables at regular price. Total scam seeing that these whirlwind cables still appear on their website at the great sale price. I know things are completely backwards right now, but it shouldn’t take five days to respond to an email from a customer who has already paid and you are the one responsible for the problem.

On Friday I phoned and asked for a full refund. I was told I would have my refund within 24 hours. I contacted them yesterday but didn’t receive a response. Guess who opened up a PayPal dispute today…


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Vox71 said:


> ... I have sent multiple emails inquiring about my item. The first email was responded to with a cut & paste from their website (which I already read) regarding expectations during Covid. The second email has gone unanswered. ...


Yup. That's too long. Time to stop e-mailing and pick up the phone.

If you can't get satisfaction over the phone, and it shows up on your credit card statement, at some point you may want to give the credit card company a call. Probably too early for that, but when the time comes, credit card companies have a tonne of clout.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, I’ve had some pretty terrible experiences with Cosmo, well before COVID times. I avoid them at all costs.


----------



## amesburymc (May 14, 2006)

My experience with Cosmo has been fine. I ordered pickups through their online store and I received them within reasonable time. However I do think their email response is slow. It usually takes few days til I hear back fron them. I feel sorry for your experience with them. Hopefully it will be resolved soon.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’ve had no problems with ordering stuff from them over the years although everything is a shit show these days.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Fred Gifford said:


> Smart man .. I haven't bought one thing since this whole fiasco started .. I'm ok with what I have ... eventually I will have to order some strings but everything else is on hold indefinitely ..


Yeah sorry to clarify. I am ordering stuff online. I'm just not expecting things to be delivered in the same amount of time as before this started. If they are great, if not oh well.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

This reminds me of the time I bought an acoustic online from Long and McQuade. The website said 10 business days. It took three months! According to the serial number, the guitar was built AFTER the date I ordered it!

At least I know it wasn't sitting on the heat rack. Lol


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Couldn't you have cancelled your order?


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Stew-Mac has had my money for 8 weeks. No package. Why they insist on using a courier instead of USPS/Canada Post for small items is beyond me. And that's not counting the brokerage fees for items that I thought were covered under NAFTA as American-made.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Application of Duty yes or no is nafta.

Brokerage is a charge that the courier adds on.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

There are plenty of good Canadian brokers that you can use when selling to or buying from U.S to save you cash.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have used A& A Custom Brokers. I also got my broker or importer number so I could do it myself. The trick is the goods have to arrive at a sufferance warehouse near you or you might be in for a long drive.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> This reminds me of the time I bought an acoustic online from Long and McQuade. The website said 10 business days. It took three months! According to the serial number, the guitar was built AFTER the date I ordered it!
> 
> At least I know it wasn't sitting on the heat rack. Lol





NashvilleDeluxe said:


> Stew-Mac has had my money for 8 weeks. No package. Why they insist on using a courier instead of USPS/Canada Post for small items is beyond me. And that's not counting the brokerage fees for items that I thought were covered under NAFTA as American-made.


After 4 weeks Stew-Mac deemed my package lost with FedEx. I just checked the tracking on my replacement shipment and found its USPS. Hope I have better luck this time.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> This reminds me of the time I bought an acoustic online from Long and McQuade. The website said 10 business days. It took three months! According to the serial number, the guitar was built AFTER the date I ordered it!
> 
> At least I know it wasn't sitting on the heat rack. Lol


I'll probably never order a guitar on line from Long and Mcquade. They don't give enough information about what you're buying. The Tele I odered from Daves gutiars a couple months ago, I knew the weight, the neck profile and depth dimensions and was able to ask any questions about it I needed. With Long and Mcquade you have no idea what you're getting.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I'll probably never order a guitar on line from Long and Mcquade. They don't give enough information about what you're buying. The Tele I odered from Daves gutiars a couple months ago, I knew the weight, the neck profile and depth dimensions and was able to ask any questions about it I needed. With Long and Mcquade you have no idea what you're getting.


That's why they include the email of the employee of the store so you can ask. If you don't ask, that's on you. Also neck profile and specs are almost always listed on the manufacturer's site.

The store doesn't have the weight on the hang tag on a new guitar either. It's also mostly higher end items online that include weight (thinking core PRS etc at TGS) compared to say a fender mim.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

I ordered some parts from them. They went out of their way to get me what I needed. I talked to the tech and he ended up pulling some spare tuner screws off his bench and packaging them up for me. Delivery was delivery.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> That's why they include the email of the employee of the store so you can ask. If you don't ask, that's on you. Also neck profile and specs are almost always listed on the manufacturer's site.
> 
> The store doesn't have the weight on the hang tag on a new guitar either. It's also mostly higher end items online that include weight (thinking core PRS etc at TGS) compared to say a fender mim.


Since I'm quite OCD about things like specs I'm pretty sure I've asked. Long and Mcquade is the "Walmart" of music stores and many sales don't care that much to address things they deem unimportant like guitar weight ect. Although, yes neck profiles are usually listed the depth measurements are not like they are on Wildwood guitars site and others. 
Since most guitars on L&M site come from a warehouse or have to be ordered from the vendor you have no idea what you are getting. I searched long and hard for exactly what I wanted in Canada and could not find it. In the US from many of these stores like Wildwood, Daves, MFG, etc you can get exactly what you want and the guitar you are looking at is the one you'll get. You can find out everything about it and get them to do an in hand evaluation for you. I've been buying guitars for 5 decades. If it were more beneficial to buy from L&M I would be.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I got both my Fender custom shops from my local L&M. They are both fantastic. No issues! I knew the specs of the guitars and they were correct on their site. My local store is outstanding as are the folks I deal with there. Cosmo....I'd rather not buy from if I can avoid it. Beautiful store, lovely stock but that is where it ends.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

While I've no experience buying from Cosmo online (be it nowadays, or ever, as I've always physically gone into the store), I have shopped with them for over a decade now and never had a remotely bad transaction. On the contrary, my dealings with them over the years have been absolutely stellar, A+. Countless high end transactions. I see them as family.

L&M on the other hand, with whom I've shopped for even longer, has lost my business as a result of two consecutive, material, f-ck-ups last month. I'd ordered in a particular recording piece, which upon receiving into the store, and only after I asked to verify that it was brand new, was I told it was actually a demo unit that'd been on display in one of their stores for a while. lol, sorry what? I'm paying full price ($5k+) for this thing- I expect brand new. That's not being fussy or nitpicky or difficult, that's just how it is... I am paying full price for the privilege of a brand new item- not something used with countless strangers dna on it, which they lied about and try to get full pop price for. Selling used gear as brand new is shady af. So I defer that unit and request another one to be brought it. Then the very next day I go to pick up another piece which is $2k from another location. Given what'd just unfolded, I called in twice before showing up to verify it was in fact a brand new sealed in box item, to which they said yes, absolutely. I get there, pay, bring it home, only to discover the actual item is NOT in the box. Unreal. My heart drops, and I call the shop immediately, who nonchalantly says they must've given me the box for the demo unit. You might think "couldn't you feel how light it was?"- well, the box it comes in is solid wood and heavy on its own, while the item isn't that heavy, so it was impossible to tell. At that point I'd absolutely had it. Were just one of these two things to have happened, I'd chock it up to "we're in a pandemic... $hit happens...", but these were two material f-ck-ups, two days in a row, at two different locations, on two expensive items, by two (or more) employees. That's more than "$hit happens"- that's incompetence personified. The icing on the cake? I finally get in the replacement of the first $5k unit, only to discover this was a used one as well. I was past the point of being pissed by then, and said I'd just go personally to their warehouse to return this second one and get (finally) an actual sealed in box brand new one, which I finally did on a third attempt. And the other piece was delivered to me soon after, so I now have both. Again, I am well aware of the times we're living in and all the stress put on these stores to meet online demand, and could have forgiven one of these incidents (not sure which is worse tbh), but to have two such major mess-ups happen two days after another at two different locations is beyond deserving of my compassion. You'd think a gift certificate (or even just a pack of strings!) as a gesture may have been issued, but nah, guess even that isn't worth keeping a customer of 15 years who has spent tens of thousands up until this point, and would spend tens of thousands more moving forward. It's bitter-sweet to sever my relationship with them, because they have been there every step of the way throughout my musical life, from my first $hitty acoustic at 12 (Bloor St. store) to my first electric (Steeles), and beyond. And I even did my co-op there in high school, and made some good friends there. But just on principal I refuse to shop there anymore after what unfolded last month. I should have just returned the items and got them from another shop, and wish I had... I doubt many people are rushing to spend big bucks on gear these days.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

I get the wanting a brand new never touched item. I am curious (if any one worked in retail has any insight) what passes as ‘brand new’ vs demo or used? Especially with things like guitars that are by nature designed to be played will almost certainly have some use before being sold. Personally I like the idea of straight from the box to my hands too but never really cared if others had used it in the store if the item played and sounded great 

As for the original post I’ve had good interactions ordering online And my local L and M in Kanata has never let me down. 
Dan


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Hate to say it, but if it is a high end item that was used as a demo j s tore,then it's a demo,and should be priced as such.

Different if it is a guitar,where so much is in the personal connection. But an electronic good? No open boxes unless it is advertised as such.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


> But an electronic good? No open boxes unless it is advertised as such


I got a 15% discount on the floor model katana that I bought.


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. I ordered a pedal from them recently and took two weeks to arrive. This was my first purchase ever with them. I didn't mind the wait times because Canada post has been backed up like crazy. They also included a free beanie with my order which I thought was a really cool touch.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

TDeneka said:


> Couldn't you have cancelled your order?


I could have but I wanted the guitar.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> I'll probably never order a guitar on line from Long and Mcquade. They don't give enough information about what you're buying. The Tele I odered from Daves gutiars a couple months ago, I knew the weight, the neck profile and depth dimensions and was able to ask any questions about it I needed. With Long and Mcquade you have no idea what you're getting.


Cosmo online is great. They have pictures of the actual guitar you are buying not some stock photo. If they have more than one of a model, you can directly compare pictures and pick the exact guitar you want.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Let me know if I'm out to lunch here guys...


On the issue of guitar store service, I was in L&M South Edmonton yesterday. I bought a pack of Elxir coated acoustic strings there just before this covid thing hit the fan. Accidentally bought wrong size. I was in yesterday and brought them and asked to swap for the right size. I didn't have my reciept, so I asked if they can look it up on my account, which they did but they weren't on there. I know often if I'm just buying strings they don't put in my account. When he looked down my account he must have seen my 4k in two purchases at that store in the last 6 months. Still, no can do.

I'm not pissed, I didn't have a receipt, but it was just a size swap, sealed package of strings. Kind of rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

sillyak said:


> Let me know if I'm out to lunch here guys...
> 
> 
> On the issue of guitar store service, I was in L&M South Edmonton yesterday. I bought a pack of Elxir coated acoustic strings there just before this covid thing hit the fan. Accidentally bought wrong size. I was in yesterday and brought them and asked to swap for the right size. I didn't have my reciept, so I asked if they can look it up on my account, which they did but they weren't on there. I know often if I'm just buying strings they don't put in my account. When he looked down my account he must have seen my 4k in two purchases at that store in the last 6 months. Still, no can do.
> ...


Manager.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sillyak said:


> Let me know if I'm out to lunch here guys...
> 
> 
> On the issue of guitar store service, I was in L&M South Edmonton yesterday. I bought a pack of Elxir coated acoustic strings there just before this covid thing hit the fan. Accidentally bought wrong size. I was in yesterday and brought them and asked to swap for the right size. I didn't have my reciept, so I asked if they can look it up on my account, which they did but they weren't on there. I know often if I'm just buying strings they don't put in my account. When he looked down my account he must have seen my 4k in two purchases at that store in the last 6 months. Still, no can do.
> ...


They aren't swapping anything, nor taking any returns. Not even strings. That shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Cosmo online is great. They have pictures of the actual guitar you are buying not some stock photo. If they have more than one of a model, you can directly compare pictures and pick the exact guitar you want.


Still the problem with calling Cosmo is that they don't know the weight of guitars or the the depth measurements of the neck and aren't too willing to find out that information for you. 
Although for me if I am interested enough in one of their guitars I don't mind making the 2 hour trip down to their store.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sillyak said:


> Let me know if I'm out to lunch here guys...
> 
> 
> On the issue of guitar store service, I was in L&M South Edmonton yesterday. I bought a pack of Elxir coated acoustic strings there just before this covid thing hit the fan. Accidentally bought wrong size. I was in yesterday and brought them and asked to swap for the right size. I didn't have my reciept, so I asked if they can look it up on my account, which they did but they weren't on there. I know often if I'm just buying strings they don't put in my account. When he looked down my account he must have seen my 4k in two purchases at that store in the last 6 months. Still, no can do.
> ...


Maybe it depends on the store. I've exchanged strings before with out a receipt with no issues.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Budda said:


> They aren't swapping anything, nor taking any returns. Not even strings. That shouldn't be a surprise.



I didn't know that. He was willing to do it until he couldn't find my receipt. The retail stores are open again here.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sillyak said:


> I didn't know that. He was willing to do it until he couldn't find my receipt. The retail stores are open again here.


Stores are open here as well, I went in on saturday after calling ahead. It says on the site that they arent taking repairs or returns. I dont think anyone is taking returns right now.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

traynor_garnet said:


> I’m going through a very similar ordeal with Red One Music. They had a great deal on whirlwind cables so I bought a ton of them and paid in full on April 27. Then the runaround started. At first they said they simply didn’t have one of the cables but by the end of this ridiculous ordeal they told me they had NONE of the cables, couldn’t get them, but we’re willing to sell me other cables at regular price. Total scam seeing that these whirlwind cables still appear on their website at the great sale price. I know things are completely backwards right now, but it shouldn’t take five days to respond to an email from a customer who has already paid and you are the one responsible for the problem.
> 
> On Friday I phoned and asked for a full refund. I was told I would have my refund within 24 hours. I contacted them yesterday but didn’t receive a response. Guess who opened up a PayPal dispute today…


I had the same issue with Red One. I bought a bass about a month ago. I looked all over for a particular model, in a particular finish - The Ibanez Talman TB30 Ivory. Red One had it advertised as in stock, so I bought it. They charged me, and then they told me it wasn't in stock. And like TG says, they then tried to have me replace it with other things in stock. It was also awkward to get a refund from them. I get that these are weird times, but they should only charge once it's being shipped out. I supposedly got a refund... but I'm going to verify that now! I've had great experiences thus far with L&M. Other experiences: Acclaim Music took a bit, but it was completely reasonable... and Tom Lee Music took awhile too. 

Honestly, these are just really weird times. I bought a pedal from a member here, and it was to be sent from Alberta to Montreal. It got to the Canada Post postoffice on May 12th. According to tracking, it is still in Alberta. So, it's been sitting there now for more than two weeks. I'm getting impatient, but what's the point? What can I do? Likely nothing. Nobody's at fault either. I wouldn't want people to put themselves at risk to hurry up the delivery of a pedal just because I have GAS!

Again, I just draw the line at charging and not even having things in stock, or severely delaying a shipout.


----------



## TedH (Jun 1, 2020)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> Stew-Mac has had my money for 8 weeks. No package. Why they insist on using a courier instead of USPS/Canada Post for small items is beyond me. And that's not counting the brokerage fees for items that I thought were covered under NAFTA as American-made.


I ordered from Stew Mac April 17th and the pkg arrived today. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

No repairs is pissing me off; I need a set up done on a biscuit resonator and I’m afraid to do it myself in case I fuck it up. Thou shall not mess with thy cone.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wardo said:


> No repairs is pissing me off; I need a set up done on a biscuit resonator and I’m afraid to do it myself in case I fuck it up. Thou shall not mess with thy cone.


If you fuck it up, roll another.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Vox71 said:


> PSA to all my musician friends. Please think twice about ordering anything from Cosmo Music - The Musical Instrument Superstore during this pandemic. Their wait times, even taking Covid into account, is grossly lacking. I ordered something April 19th, and a shipping label was created on April 21st. There has been no change in the status since then. I have sent multiple emails inquiring about my item. The first email was responded to with a cut & paste from their website (which I already read) regarding expectations during Covid. The second email has gone unanswered. I can’t even open an incident report with Canada Post, because according to Canada Post they have not received the item. I know there is a certain level of expectations which should be managed during this time, but it has been 27 days since a shipping label has been created! I ordered something from @Long & Mcquade Musical Instruments and it only took 3 days to get to my door. I also ordered something from @Solo Music Gear Ltd., and it arrived at my door within 2 days. Cosmo Music were quick to take my money, but not too quick to offer any customer support. I think Cosmo Music needs to step it up here. What say you friends?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so...i ordered strings and a guitar hanger from L&M late April...last week, i built an isolation box for my amp, and needed a mini mic stand so i went to L&M to get it, now that they are 'open'...while i was there, i inquired about my online order, now over a month since ordered...told them i had emailed in to the online store and never received a response...the clerk called the online store (5 times) while i stood there trying to get ahold of someone...long and short, they shipped the guitar hanger, but i'm still waiting on strings...
i haven't had an issue with Cosmo before, but they ship things is ridiculous size boxes


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

Yesterday I ordered a K&K Mini from Amazon, with Cosmo being the third party seller. I figure it's a win/win. A Canadian brick and mortar retailer gets the sale while I get free shipping to my door, at a $35.00 (plus gas & time) cost saving over driving to my nearest L&M to pick it up. I received a notice from Amazon today saying the seller has shipped, and to expect delivery between the 16th and 29th of this month. I don't mind if it takes two months to get here, as summer is busy enough with things on the go, but reading this thread has my curiosity piqued re what the actual delivery time will be.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

they re-open on June 10th I believe but the repair dept. and their in store Starbucks will remain closed at this time


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I just completed my first ever transaction with Cosmo Music (had never heard of them previously). I bought a new bass guitar online. They shipped it within a day and it arrived about 5 days later. It was brand new in the box. I had no issues with the transaction whatsoever. 

One note: I bought via their Reverb shop instead of their website and only got charged one sales tax instead of both (GST and PST). So I saved like $80 by going through Reverb.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

The first thing I bought from Cosmo was a $900 microphone. I took it home, it sounded like shit. I went back 4 days later and they denied my return or exchange request.

I have since spent about 25k at L&M

Sometimes I go to Cosmo just to take a shit and breath in that extravagant Richmond Hill Cosmo air.

As a general rule, any big purchase or something that requires an intimate audition, I buy it outright from L&M. They will accept your return within 30 days. This is how you keep my business. I’ve returned a Royer, a Magnatone and a couple of other items that didn’t live up to their expectation. And L&M didn’t give me a hard time. As a result, they have a life long customer.

Cosmo is obviously a dreamy store, and their guitar tech’s are outstanding. But I will never buy anything but strings and parts from them after they burned me at a time when $900 was astronomical to me.

As for Covid shipping.
I ordered a bunch of amp parts from Amplified Parts in Tempe Arizona through Fed ex. They were on my door step within 18 hours. Shipped a set of transformers from Barrie to Mouser in Mansfield Texas through UPS. Arrived in 48 hours.

I shipped an entire drum set to Halifax from Barrie through Fed Ex.. arrived in 48 hours..

sent a speaker to Montreal through UPS.. 22 hours.

ordered a set of tubes from the tube store 2 years ago through Canada post... 9 days later they made it from Hamilton to Barrie.

ordered a pedal from Welland Ontario through Canada Post 17 days to Barrie..

Covid or not, Canada Post is the absolutely last resort if you intend on receiving or sending something with any expectation of expediency.

if you are buying something on reverb, message the seller first and then maybe even call them on the phone and get a feel for how much they appreciate your business. And if you are looking for it to arrive before you die, ask that they ship through UPS or Fed Ex. Those business don’t believe in Covid.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> The first thing I bought from Cosmo was a $900 microphone. I took it home, it sounded like shit. I went back 4 days later and they denied my return or exchange request.
> 
> I have since spent about 25k at L&M
> 
> ...


A month ago I bought a set of speakers on Reverb for $300. FedEx delivered them about a week later. About another week after delivery I received a bill in the mail from FedEx for another $82 most of which is their brokerage and clearance fees. 

The most Canada Post has ever collected from me on delivery was the sales tax. 

So the private couriers may be faster but boy do you pay for it.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> A month ago I bought a set of speakers on Reverb for $300. FedEx delivered them about a week later. About another week after delivery I received a bill in the mail from FedEx for another $82 most of which is their brokerage and clearance fees.
> 
> The most Canada Post has ever collected from me on delivery was the sales tax.
> 
> So the private couriers may be faster but boy do you pay for it.


Canada Post clearance is a flat fee, 10 or 12 bucks regardless of value then any tax+duty. Couriers charge a % or fee + %. Usually this is built into the shipping cost for air freight but not ground shipping and UPS is the absolute worst for hitting you with fees. It's OK for small items that aren't too expensive to come air, but big items that have to come ground you always check before.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> The first thing I bought from Cosmo was a $900 microphone. I took it home, it sounded like shit. I went back 4 days later and they denied my return or exchange request.
> 
> I have since spent about 25k at L&M
> 
> ...


Could not have put this any better! I won’t buy a pick from Cosmo if I don’t have to. The people that work there are fairly decent. I’ve dealt with both Cindy and Rob in the past as well as one of the other gents. Nice folks. The owners are how do I say this nicely....well...I just won’t. I realize that they are in business to make money. When you don’t follow your own policy and basically tell the customer to take a hike, well you won’t have a return customer. 
Like you I had the same issue with returning something that was not right. They gave me a hard time as well and this was before the 30 or 45 day policy they have. They just didn’t want it back yet it was fully within their return policy. Ridiculous.

L&M, no issues returning anything within that time period. My local store is amazing and any big purchases I buy from them. They are personable and are easy to deal with. I had an issue years ago with an amp and it was just a few months out of warranty. They contacted the distributor on my behalf who in turn fixed it for no charge.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Oh I hear you lads.
The private couriers have no quarrels slapping you with a bill. 

but I personally don’t like throwing money at the internet and then seeing an item sit at a shipping center in Mississauga for 9 days with no explanation and then worry that it’s going to disappear.

I limit my online purchases to last resort, but when I do, I factor the cost of brokerage fees / tell the postal worker that I already paid them and then disregard any attempt to further extort me whenever possible.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> A month ago I bought a set of speakers on Reverb for $300. FedEx delivered them about a week later. About another week after delivery I received a bill in the mail from FedEx for another $82 most of which is their brokerage and clearance fees.
> 
> The most Canada Post has ever collected from me on delivery was the sales tax.
> 
> So the private couriers may be faster but boy do you pay for it.





ZeroGravity said:


> Canada Post clearance is a flat fee, 10 or 12 bucks regardless of value then any tax+duty. Couriers charge a % or fee + %. Usually this is built into the shipping cost for air freight but not ground shipping and UPS is the absolute worst for hitting you with fees. It's OK for small items that aren't too expensive to come air, but big items that have to come ground you always check before.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

PBGas said:


> Could not have put this any better! I won’t buy a pick from Cosmo if I don’t have to. The people that work there are fairly decent. I’ve dealt with both Cindy and Rob in the past as well as one of the other gents. Nice folks. The owners are how do I say this nicely....well...I just won’t. I realize that they are in business to make money. When you don’t follow your own policy and basically tell the customer to take a hike, well you won’t have a return customer.
> Like you I had the same issue with returning something that was not right. They gave me a hard time as well and this was before the 30 or 45 day policy they have. They just didn’t want it back yet it was fully within their return policy. Ridiculous.
> 
> L&M, no issues returning anything within that time period. My local store is amazing and any big purchases I buy from them. They are personable and are easy to deal with. I had an issue years ago with an amp and it was just a few months out of warranty. They contacted the distributor on my behalf who in turn fixed it for no charge.


Exactly my thoughts.
I have met some amazing salesmen and repairmen at Cosmo.

but they are bound to adhere to the managements final decision on things.

And as much as I can understand that it would be bad to have people constantly taking things home and battering them and then returning them..

for someone who is investing 100% of their disposable income on something, and then taking it home and very carefully trying the item and worshipping it.. it’s not unreasonable to me that someone make want to at the very least exchange the item or return in order to get exactly what they came for.

I have also had a couple bad run ins at L&M in my payment plan days where I was spending beyond my means and putting down a down payment and getting hit with a restocking fee after 10 days.. but since then I learned that the only way I walk into a music store is when I have the cash to afford what I’m willing to work hard and save up for.

I’m not a business owner nor a mail man, so I don’t mean to sound crass or jump at the opportunity to criticize others..

but I have bartended since I was 18 and worked and delivered truck engines and parts and have had to take shit from people my whole life and I take other people’s time and money very seriously.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I just bought a Taylor Mini Koa guitar and hardshell case from Cosmo, and it was an amazing experience. I ordered everything on a Sunday evening and received my items three days later. They also did an amazing set up on the guitar


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

PBGas said:


> L&M, no issues returning anything within that time period. My local store is amazing and any big purchases I buy from them. They are personable and are easy to deal with. I had an issue years ago with an amp and it was just a few months out of warranty. They contacted the distributor on my behalf who in turn fixed it for no charge.


This is the big reason, primarily that I try to buy everything I can from L&M or even Electric Mojo Guitars who is also great for accepting returns within 45 days (I think its 45 days).


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

The K&K Pure Mini that I ordered from Cosmo via Amazon on June 4 had a delivery date of June 15 - June 29. It arrived today. Obviously no complaints here.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well I'm going to bump this thread because I ordered an amp from Cosmo and it's been a week now and have not heard anything from them. I guess I will have to give them a call or something. It's annoying when they take your money and don't hear from them.


----------



## McGill (Aug 23, 2020)

Vox71 said:


> PSA to all my musician friends. Please think twice about ordering anything from Cosmo Music - The Musical Instrument Superstore during this pandemic. Their wait times, even taking Covid into account, is grossly lacking. I ordered something April 19th, and a shipping label was created on April 21st. There has been no change in the status since then. I have sent multiple emails inquiring about my item. The first email was responded to with a cut & paste from their website (which I already read) regarding expectations during Covid. The second email has gone unanswered. I can’t even open an incident report with Canada Post, because according to Canada Post they have not received the item. I know there is a certain level of expectations which should be managed during this time, but it has been 27 days since a shipping label has been created! I ordered something from @Long & Mcquade Musical Instruments and it only took 3 days to get to my door. I also ordered something from @Solo Music Gear Ltd., and it arrived at my door within 2 days. Cosmo Music were quick to take my money, but not too quick to offer any customer support. I think Cosmo Music needs to step it up here. What say you friends?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered some stock Fender replacement parts and got them in five days.
This was at the beginning of August.
So...no complaints.
Solo Music Gear is fast !


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Vox71 said:


> PSA to all my musician friends. Please think twice about ordering anything from Cosmo Music - The Musical Instrument Superstore during this pandemic. Their wait times, even taking Covid into account, is grossly lacking. I ordered something April 19th, and a shipping label was created on April 21st. There has been no change in the status since then. I have sent multiple emails inquiring about my item. The first email was responded to with a cut & paste from their website (which I already read) regarding expectations during Covid. The second email has gone unanswered. I can’t even open an incident report with Canada Post, because according to Canada Post they have not received the item. I know there is a certain level of expectations which should be managed during this time, but it has been 27 days since a shipping label has been created! I ordered something from @Long & Mcquade Musical Instruments and it only took 3 days to get to my door. I also ordered something from @Solo Music Gear Ltd., and it arrived at my door within 2 days. Cosmo Music were quick to take my money, but not too quick to offer any customer support. I think Cosmo Music needs to step it up here. What say you friends?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even before COVID, took them a month to ship a guitar I paid over $2500.00 for. Was no fun dealing with them.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had good luck, even during COVID, but it seems that when they are bad, they are really bad.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Chito said:


> Well I'm going to bump this thread because I ordered an amp from Cosmo and it's been a week now and have not heard anything from them. I guess I will have to give them a call or something. It's annoying when they take your money and don't hear from them.


I sent them an email and I was told they are still waiting to get their next supply from DV Mark. They said the one they were going to send me, they found out got damaged during shipping and have to wait at least 3-4 more weeks. So I told them to cancel it. Which they actually did an hour later. 
So now I'm on the look out for an amp head. LOL


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, I'm surprised. I ordered an amp yesterday from Cosmo and it arrived today! I was shocked. What, they're trying to compete with Amazon now? LOL


----------



## Grasley (Aug 22, 2017)

Shipping is really slow right now. I shipped a guitar from Alberta to Hamilton and it took almost a month


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

One of my friend order few time from Cosmo and two order since one year with no issue.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chito said:


> Well, I'm surprised. I ordered an amp yesterday from Cosmo and it arrived today! I was shocked. What, they're trying to compete with Amazon now? LOL


What amp did you buy?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I got my headrush speaker in 2 days. I purchased through reverb though - maybe that's the difference? I also live pretty close.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

player99 said:


> What amp did you buy?


Supro BK 12, I"ll be posting a NAD soon.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> Supro BK 12, I"ll be posting a NAD soon.


Was that the one on sale for $200.00 off?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Was that the one on sale for $200.00 off?


Yep. I believe they are selling the Blues Kings because Supro has decided to rename them Delta Kings instead. As far as I can see from the specs it's the same amp without the EFX loop and the added cosmetics.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Chito said:


> Yep. I believe they are selling the Blues Kings because Supro has decided to rename them Delta Kings instead. As far as I can see from the specs it's the same amp without the EFX loop and the added cosmetics.


I’m still kicking myself that I missed out on the Black Friday deals in the US where a bunch of retailers were blowing them out for _insane_ prices.

For example, Sweetwater had them for $329 and they also threw in the footswitch, cover, and a cable (another $139 US). After seeing that, I looked to see if the Canadian dealers had something similar. Somehow, $699 just didn’t do it for me.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’m still kicking myself that I missed out on the Black Friday deals in the US where a bunch of retailers were blowing them out for _insane_ prices.
> 
> For example, Sweetwater had them for $329 and they also threw in the footswitch, cover, and a cable (another $139 US). After seeing that, I looked to see if the Canadian dealers had something similar. Somehow, $699 just didn’t do it for me.


Didn't realize it went down to that. I was happy with the $200 discount. And yes it doesn't come with the cover, footswitch and cable which I had to order separately.


----------



## tyler (Jan 11, 2020)

On this topic, does anyone know how long it takes Cosmo to process a return? I dropped a guitar off on Sunday and was given a “confirmation of return receipt”, but no indication of what really happens next (presumably they inspect it).


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Vox71 said:


> PSA to all my musician friends. Please think twice about ordering anything from Cosmo Music - The Musical Instrument Superstore during this pandemic. Their wait times, even taking Covid into account, is grossly lacking. I ordered something April 19th, and a shipping label was created on April 21st. There has been no change in the status since then. I have sent multiple emails inquiring about my item. The first email was responded to with a cut & paste from their website (which I already read) regarding expectations during Covid. The second email has gone unanswered. I can’t even open an incident report with Canada Post, because according to Canada Post they have not received the item. I know there is a certain level of expectations which should be managed during this time, but it has been 27 days since a shipping label has been created! I ordered something from @Long & Mcquade Musical Instruments and it only took 3 days to get to my door. I also ordered something from @Solo Music Gear Ltd., and it arrived at my door within 2 days. Cosmo Music were quick to take my money, but not too quick to offer any customer support. I think Cosmo Music needs to step it up here. What say you friends?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alot of people swear by this store and, while I've never physically been inside, I had two similar experiences to yours when shopping online with Cosmo. The first time was 2 years ago when I bought a JB bridge pick-up from their online store. It was listed as 'in-stock' and, after a week, I hadnt yet received a shipping notification or tracking number. So, I reached out to them and was told that the item wasn't actually in stock but, rather, was being requested from their supplier (note: the same pick-up continued to be listed online as 'in-stock' throughout this entire process). Ultimately, the pickup showed up 3 weeks later new-in-box without issues. No big deal, but I could've gotten the same pick-up faster and for the same price elsewhere.

Then, this past January, I ordered a guitar stool and made sure to reach out to their online support to ensure that it was physically in-stock at their storefront. They said it was and I placed my order. Then, a week passed without any notifications and I enquired about the status. Again, I was told that it was physically in stock at the storefront but that it was in the final stages of processing and would be shipped out that day or the next. 3 more days passed and I followed up again only to be told that the items status hadn't changed and that no timeline could, now, be provided for shipping. Cancel. Refund. Never again.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

tyler said:


> On this topic, does anyone know how long it takes Cosmo to process a return? I dropped a guitar off on Sunday and was given a “confirmation of return receipt”, but no indication of what really happens next (presumably they inspect it).


7 business days they said for my return.


----------



## tyler (Jan 11, 2020)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> Alot of people swear by this store and, while I've never physically been inside, I had two similar experiences to yours when shopping online with Cosmo. The first time was 2 years ago when I bought a JB bridge pick-up from their online store. It was listed as 'in-stock' and, after a week, I hadnt yet received a shipping notification or tracking number. So, I reached out to them and was told that the item wasn't actually in stock but, rather, was being requested from their supplier (note: the same pick-up continued to be listed online as 'in-stock' throughout this entire process). Ultimately, the pickup showed up 3 weeks later new-in-box without issues. No big deal, but I could've gotten the same pick-up faster and for the same price elsewhere.
> 
> Then, this past January, I ordered a guitar stool and made sure to reach out to their online support to ensure that it was physically in-stock at their storefront. They said it was and I placed my order. Then, a week passed without any notifications and I enquired about the status. Again, I was told that it was physically in stock at the storefront but that it was in the final stages of processing and would be shipped out that day or the next. 3 more days passed and I followed up again only to be told that the items status hadn't changed and that no timeline could, now, be provided for shipping. Cancel. Refund. Never again.


It appears that their stock isn’t updated in real-time. The guitar I bought in store showed up online after my purchase. It’s quite possible that the item sold in store before or after your online purchase.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

I stopped purchasing from them when the retail store was closed as it was so hit and miss. Since they've re-opened the store I have not had any bad experiences...in fact I was expecting the worse when I ordered my Quilter Aviator Mach 3 from them on Black Friday but surprisingly it arrived before the original 8-10 weeks that they estimated. I still prefer to deal with other stores but there are a couple of decent reps there. When I do need to purchase something from Cosmo, Brandon has helped me out a few times and so far has been great to deal with.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Their store looks awesome with lots of brands you don't see elsewhere (Anderson, Suhr, Friedman, ESP, etc.). I would love to make my way down there one day and would have no issue buying something in person. However, I have no intention of ever using their online store again after my experiences unless its truly something I desperately need thats not available elsewhere and I'm somehow unable to attend the storefront myself.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

I never order anything online without a call to the store to ensure they have it in stock.
With lead times so long now I will never order anything that states in stock soon.
I ordered a Evh case for my Frankie from L&M after them stating it would be in stock in 2 Months .. 6 months later still no case.
It was a bit of a discussion to get it canceled but as they had no idea when they would appear they allowed me to cancel as I am a good repeat customer with many large purchases.
Oddly I checked two weeks ago and cosmo had two in stock so I confirmed it was there by phone and then ordered it.
Still none at L&M after many many months

hit or miss s these days so make sure they have what you want actually in the store or warehouse.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

OttawaGuitarGuyGSA said:


> I never order anything online without a call to the store to ensure they have it in stock.
> With lead times so long now I will never order anything that states in stock soon.
> I ordered a Evh case for my Frankie from L&M after them stating it would be in stock in 2 Months .. 6 months later still no case.
> It was a bit of a discussion to get it canceled but as they had no idea when they would appear they allowed me to cancel as I am a good repeat customer with many large purchases.
> ...


I've noticed that for certain brands L&M seems to be lagging. For example, up until the PRS SE Silver Sky they haven't received much PRS stuff in the past year as well as EVH stuff. Meanwhile, other stores here in the GTA like Cosmo and The Arts have had stuff for both brands coming in on a somewhat regular basis....


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

save yourself at lot of time on the Cosmo website, I just entered Gibson on the site and it showed 94 guitars, I always then go down to the INVENTORY header and see -In Stock (13,) the same 13 Gibsons they have had for the last 6 months, they never get any new stock, as far as inaccuracy goes, L & M's Website is in a league of it's own, far worse


----------

